# What happened to Jewish Jordan?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I know he went to Towson State. I heard he not there anymore. If so, where now?


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

Who is Jewish Jordan? And while we're looking for people what the hell happened to God Shamgod? He was an O.G. in Collage, but then what?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I can not remember his name, but he kind of pulling the same stunt at Lebron James, using the media in high school to have people think he is actually good. CNNSI did a story on him that he is an orthordox Jew, and he does not play on Friday nights and saturday mornings. He got a scholarship offer to play at Maryland, and Coach williams had an agreement withhim that they won't schedule games on Friday nights/Sat afternoons. Coach WIliams back out on that deal, and He decided not to sign with Maryland. Then he went to Townson State.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> I can not remember his name, but he kind of pulling the same stunt at Lebron James, using the media in high school to have people think he is actually good. CNNSI did a story on him that he is an orthordox Jew, and he does not play on Friday nights and saturday mornings. He got a scholarship offer to play at Maryland, and Coach williams had an agreement withhim that they won't schedule games on Friday nights/Sat afternoons. Coach WIliams back out on that deal, and He decided not to sign with Maryland. Then he went to Townson State.


Wow, that is some crazy stuff.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

I beleive God Shammgod is over seas playing pro. ball. He is pretty good over thier too. I think he is playing in China.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *IMX *
> I beleive God Shammgod is over seas playing pro. ball. He is pretty good over thier too. I think he is playing in China.


God Shamgod 
Year of Birth: 1977 
Height ft: 6' 1" 
Height cm: 185 
Position: Guard 
Nation: United States 
Now playing In: Florida Sea Dragons (USA) 
Previous team: KS Czarni Slupsk (Poland) 

Played college ball at the Providence University (1995-97). Drafted by the Washington Wizards, played with them his first two pro seasons, 1997-98 and 1998-99. Signed for the 1999-00 season by the CBA's La Crosse Bobcats, has been released in early January. He then joined the Dominican Republic League, playing with San Carlos. Signed for the 2000-01 season by KS Czarni Slupsk, in the Polish PLK League, in the Summer of 2001 moved to the Florida Sea Dragons, in the USBL. In 2001-02 was signed by the Zhejiang Horses (China).Was signed for the 2002 Summer season of the USBL by the Florida Sea Dragons again.

If you guys have any more questions as to where players are nowadays go to the National Basketball Association Board.

Sime.


----------



## k^2 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> I can not remember his name, but he kind of pulling the same stunt as Lebron James, using the media in high school to have people think he is actually good.


So you don't think Lebron is that good. Usually when about every pro scout in the Country agrees they aren't wrong. Lebron is the real deal.


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Jewish Jordan...*

He name is Tamir Goodman. 

<img src="http://cbs.sportsline.com/u/photos/ap/2000/jun/tamirmulti062700.jpg">


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Jewish Jordan...*



> Originally posted by *IMX *
> He name is Tamir Goodman.
> 
> <img src="http://cbs.sportsline.com/u/photos/ap/2000/jun/tamirmulti062700.jpg">


Thanks Now that seems familer. I should know his name. I am Jewish too. Ohh well.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *k^2 *
> 
> 
> So you don't think Lebron is that good. Usually when about every pro scout in the Country agrees they aren't wrong. Lebron is the real deal.


Read my posts in "Lebron James will be a bust" You will see my reasons.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by *kansasalumn *
> 
> 
> Read my posts in "Lebron James will be a bust" You will see my reasons.


A real long shot. you are going against all odds. but hey there are always rebels. 

i dont agree with you. i think he will eventually be a great player someday. everyone has something good to say about him. everyone is high on him

unless he cracks under pressure, or does something stupid ie(drugs, accident,school) i still will believe he will go no.1 next year.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

He could go number one, but he needs to proove to me. That is all.


----------



## untitled (Jun 22, 2002)

*kanasalumn*

What hasn't he proven to you? hes basically dominated the high school front completely and there are some good kids down there. Also he did have a Cleveland Cavs workout a month or two ago, and all he got was rave reviews from the players and the coach, John Lucas. 

So what more does he have to prove? What did Kwame Brown prove to go Number 1 last year? To tell you the truth Lebron has proved a lot more so far than Kwame has, and yet he still has another year of highschool to do.


----------

